# Kreise - Zufällige Position und Farbe



## Agent Smith (28. Feb 2006)

Hallo Allerseits !


Worum es geht :

ich möchte, dass bis zu 800 Kreise in zufälliger Farbe und zufälliger Position in einem 600*500 Pixel großen
Fenster nacheinander und jeweils nach 1000 millisekunden erscheinen. Das soll mit der for-Anweisung gemacht werden.

Hilfen :


```
irgendeineVariabel = (int)(Math.random());   //für die zufällige Erscheinung
g.setColor(new Color());   //für die Farben
```

----

Mein Problem ist, dass mir nicht einfallen will, wie ich die Kreise machen soll. Was ich kenne ist folgendes :


```
g.drawOval(int,int,int,int);
```

Aber was genau mach ich mit diesem Befehl ? Der meckert immer sobald ich die Variablen der Position eingebe, die ich ja initialisiert habe. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte das Problem so einiger Maßen schildern...und wünsche mir Hilfe, weil ich einfach zu kompliziert denke und einfach nicht dadrauf komme !   :cry:


----------



## The_S (28. Feb 2006)

Was genau meckert er denn?


----------



## Beni (28. Feb 2006)

hier kann man nachlesen, was dieser "drawOval"-Befehl macht.


----------

